# Keyless touch entry not working



## bradyloveland (Jun 27, 2021)

2021.5 Atlas SEL P, one key fob will not unlock when using the touch entry. Other key fob works fine. I had this happen a month or two ago and got it reset somehow but can’t remember what I did. Has anyone had this problem and how did you fix it? It seems like it started both times after trying to use our foot to unlock and open the back hatch using the foot under the bumper trick.


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

Try changing the battery 

This happened to me a few times also and the culprit was that key fob was next to my iPhone which seems to effect. Once separated it worked fine 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bradyloveland (Jun 27, 2021)

Hfqkhal said:


> Try changing the battery
> 
> This happened to me a few times also and the culprit was that key fob was next to my iPhone which seems to effect. Once separated it worked fine
> 
> ...


Thanks for the suggestion. I changed the battery and it’s not near any iPhone but still the same issue. Unlock will not work by grabbing the door handle. Tapping the lock indent on the handle works, as does the actual unlock or lock button on the key fob. Simply grabbing the handle does not work. The fob light flashes multiple times when grabbing the handle, although a different pattern for the fob that works.


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

Don’t grab the handle I keep making this mistake. Slide you hand first then grab the handle when it unlocks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bradyloveland (Jun 27, 2021)

Hfqkhal said:


> Don’t grab the handle I keep making this mistake. Slide you hand first then grab the handle when it unlocks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the suggestion. The other key fob works fine. Just this one won’t work. It also started after trying to open the rear lift gate waving my foot under the bumper. I’m thinking it’s a synchronization/re-pairing it with the Atlas issue.


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

Take the battery out and leave it out for 5 minutes. It is still synced as you can lock and start the car. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bradyloveland (Jun 27, 2021)

That worked, thank you!


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

Great 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mk7gtiea888gen3 (Mar 22, 2021)

i leave a few new unopened batteries in the glove/office/home


----------

